# Mihawk vs Kaido



## oiety (Apr 14, 2021)

We've seen how Zoro has done against Kaido with a sword that isn't even blackened and is a grade lower than Yoru.
Given his performance, how do people think this fight would go?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Sloan (Apr 14, 2021)

Mihawk with Yoru extreme diffs(low).

Base Mihawk negg diffs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Apr 14, 2021)

Kaido high diffs. Unlike with Zoro, he isn't going to be giving Mihawk free shots at him.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## trance (Apr 15, 2021)

kaido extreme diffs

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## convict (Apr 15, 2021)

Kaido extreme for now. 

Very low threshold to change to Mihawk based on imminent upcoming events.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Apr 15, 2021)

Kaido high diffs

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## chinesesoccerplayer (Apr 15, 2021)

With the revelations in recent chapters, it's looking more and more likely that Mihawk and Shanks have some super secret saiyan haki god asura type power up that they probably used to use to duel each other in the past. It'll probably blow our socks off when they reveal it and I just know somebody's going to make a thread about how Shanks and Mihawk can low-diff Kaido when that time comes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Apr 15, 2021)

Kaidou extreme. WSC is still a greater title than WSS.
Yoru might not be better than Enma. Enma's cutting power is much greater than Wado ichimonji despite being the same grade thanks to its special ability, while Yoru hasn't demonstrated or implied to have any special ability.

Blackening a blade raises its grade by one . Meaning Yoru was only at the second highest tier before turning black. Only by turning black and raising its grade did Yoru become the same grade as WB's Murakumogiri which has yet to turn black. So the only real advantage Yoru has over Enma is being one grade above.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 15, 2021)

Extreme diff either way. Leaning towards Mihawk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## maupp (Apr 15, 2021)

Mihawk bodies.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## maupp (Apr 15, 2021)

chinesesoccerplayer said:


> With the revelations in recent chapters, it's looking more and more likely that Mihawk and Shanks have some super secret saiyan haki god asura type power up that they probably used to use to duel each other in the past. It'll probably blow our socks off when they reveal it and I just know somebody's going to make a thread about how Shanks and Mihawk can low-diff Kaido when that time comes.


This is something most don't get. Whatever is said and done in Wano, Kaido is still a 3/4 story villain.

After Wano Oda will start pretending that Kaido isn't a big deal and power inflation/creep will take the top tiers who haven't shown their true power on to a whole new level.

Watch Oda make Adv CoC be ubber troublesome for Kaido while he'll show the likes of Shanks and Mihawk deal with Adv CoC casually.

Not to mention Kaido's stregth which is his durability wouldn't be optimized against Mihawk due to the latter being a bad match up to that. His cutting power isn't ideal for Kaido who relies on his durability among other things.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Neutral 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## chinesesoccerplayer (Apr 15, 2021)

maupp said:


> This is something most don't get. Whatever is said and done in Wano, Kaido is still a 3/4 story villain.
> 
> After Wano Oda will start pretending that Kaido isn't a big deal and power inflation/creep will take the top tiers who haven't shown their true power on to a whole new level.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, where did you get your profile picture from? I've seen a few images of Zoro the frog but I don't know where they come from.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (Apr 15, 2021)

Mihawk is stronger than Zoro but he is featless. However as an opponent to fight much stronger version of Zoro and due to be introduced fully after Kaido's downfall he should be stronger than Kaido. I am pretty sure due to power creep Wano version of CoC Asura will be no selled/blocked by Mihawk and Zoro will have to put much much more effort to claim the WSS title.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## maupp (Apr 15, 2021)

chinesesoccerplayer said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get your profile picture from? I've seen a few images of Zoro the frog but I don't know where they come from.


I got it from a guy on WG forum and brought it here then people in here also took it from me and it spread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dunno (Apr 15, 2021)

Mihawk high diffs.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Apr 15, 2021)

Kaidou very high diff-extreme diff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Van Basten (Apr 15, 2021)

Mihawk extreme diff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chronophage (Apr 15, 2021)

Mihawk is Kaido's achilles heel. His kairoseki. His kryptonite. His Oden.

I mean don't get me wrong, Kaido has the stronger body, and is likely more dangerous to most opponents, but Mihawk would decapitate him. Mid diff.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 15, 2021)

high-diff

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Apr 15, 2021)

THE WINNER !!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Fel1x (Apr 15, 2021)

someone weaker than Shanks? someone Kaido didn't even imagine when thinking about opponents who can give him diffs?

Kaido wins high diff

Reactions: Like 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Eustathios (Apr 15, 2021)

Fel1x said:


> someone weaker than Shanks?


That's an opinion, not a fact.


Fel1x said:


> someone Kaido didn't even imagine when thinking about opponents who can give him diffs?


Also Kaido's opinion, which was already proven wrong in Wano where Big Mom fought him as an equal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Fel1x (Apr 15, 2021)

Eustathios said:


> That's an opinion, not a fact.
> 
> Also Kaido's opinion, which was already proven wrong in Wano where Big Mom fought him as an equal.


he didn't imagine her because she was standing near him
I am amazed people don't understand it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Apr 15, 2021)

Eustathios said:


> Also Kaido's opinion, which was already proven wrong in Wano where Big Mom fought him as an equal


Big mom was standing beside him as an ally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 15, 2021)

Mihawk cleaves him in 2 like Zoro did with Monet.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 15, 2021)

Kaido wins.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kroczilla (Apr 15, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Kaido wins.


Top ten greatest betrayals

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 15, 2021)

Mihawk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## LordVinsmoke (Apr 15, 2021)

Kaido wins with extreme(low) diff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 15, 2021)

Kroczilla said:


> Top ten greatest betrayals



He’s been impressive when he’s not letting people hit him for free like a dumbass. The same haki as Roger and Primebeard was very nice to see.

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 15, 2021)

Could go either way extreme diff.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 15, 2021)

Mihawk

guy is simply much more relevant to the story and will get a nice powercreep bonus just like Shanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 15, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> He’s been impressive when he’s not letting people hit him for free like a dumbass. *The same haki as Roger and Primebeard* was very nice to see.



- the not touching part.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eustathios (Apr 15, 2021)

Fel1x said:


> he didn't imagine her because she was standing near him
> I am amazed people don't understand it





Kroczilla said:


> Big mom was standing beside him as an ally.


Even if that's the case, we know there are other people who would give him a good fight or possibly beat him. The Pirate King deemed Garp and Sengoku worthy opponents, but they are nowhere to be seen in Kaido's vision. And as I said, that's Kaido's personal opinion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 15, 2021)

chinesesoccerplayer said:


> With the revelations in recent chapters, it's looking more and more likely that Mihawk and Shanks have some super secret saiyan haki god asura type power up that they probably used to use to duel each other in the past. It'll probably blow our socks off when they reveal it and I just know somebody's going to make a thread about how Shanks and Mihawk can low-diff Kaido when that time comes.



This.

Before the Raid, I'd deviate between going with extreme diff in favour of Kaido, or perhaps it goes either ways, or Mihawk wins extreme diff due to plot placement. However, Zoro's performance has surpassed my wildest expectations of whatI thought he was capable of, at this point. I really didn't see him doing this well against the Yonko. Now, I'm almost leaning to Mihawk high-diff when I'm caught in the moment. *Objectively, now I see him winning extreme-diff.*

The latest chapters are a demonstration of what a swordsman etching closer to the top would be capable of  Until Zoro actually surpasses him: everything that he can do, *Mihawk can do better*.

-Zoro's implied or confirmed to have CoC? What's to stop Oda from letting the WSS have it then?
-Zoro's capable of blocking a devastating combo attack by 2 Emperors for a second with his swords? Mihawk can do better with Yoru.
-Zoro's capable of easily cutting off Onigashima's horn with Flying Dragon Slash? Mihawk already did that with a casual, nameless slash in Marineford to an iceberg that dwarfed the entire height of the island. He can easily do more.

-Zoro can cut through Dragon Kaido with a newly acquired Enma amplifying Tatsumaki??
-Mihawk would be able to do it with the blade he's honed and mastered over a much longer time while coating it in CoA.
-Zoro's ultimate attack is powerful enough to deal a permanent scar against Hybrid Kaido? Mihawk's ultimate attack with Yoru will likely do far worse in that situation.

Also Oden was unlikely to be stronger than Mihawk; and if he and Zoro can both deal Kaido serious injuries, then the WSS would be dangerous enough to do worse.

Everything that Zoro does from now until he actually becomes the WSS, is simply hype and another feather in the cap of Mihawk's fedora

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Maruo (Apr 15, 2021)

It's really not that hard to keep Kaido as the WSC in reality, at least as of this moment in the story. Just have Luffy's remaining major opponents be Blackbeard and Im, who will both be stronger than Kaido. Blackbeard because he will get stronger and Im because no one knows about him and so he isn't currently in the running for a World's Strongest title.

Even with power creep, I believe this is the most likely possibility. In my opinion, it's better writing. Kaido being weaker than his title indicates, as many people on this forum seem to think he is, would retroactively devalue Luffy's and the R5's accomplishments this arc.

Oda could still plausibly make Kaido's WSC title inaccurate, especially with the introduction of advanced CoC, but I doubt this will happen. It feels like posters here largely believe it's inaccurate because of Kaido's performance being below expectations, but this is almost definitely due to Oda's writing style rather than Oda intentionally trying to portray Kaido as weaker than he should be.

As for the matchup here, Kaido extreme diffs Mihawk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Pirateer (Apr 15, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Everything that Zoro does from now until he actually becomes the WSS, is simply hype and another feather in the cap of Mihawk's fedora


Exactly this, Zoro cutting Kaido several times and leaving permanent scars... and Mihawk's like at the absolute least 1 level of power above that, probably more. Will be crazy to see Mihawk fight in the near future and see just how strong he is, wouldn't be surprised if he's beyond Yonko level seeing as how he's set up as an end fight that's beyond even Kaido/Big Mom.

Mihawk high/extreme diffs depending on how much stronger you think he is than Kaido, i'd say extreme diff until we see a proper Mihawk fight/feat vs top tier

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Apr 15, 2021)

Make no mistake power creep is real and it’s coming.

I’m really interested to see how/if people’s opinions will change once Kaido is in our rear view mirror.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## trance (Apr 15, 2021)

JustSumGuy said:


> Make no mistake power creep is real and it’s coming.
> 
> I’m really interested to see how/if people’s opinions will change once Kaido is in our the rear view mirror.



you're may be right but for now, kaido should get the nod

i only hope oda doesn't make the endgame enemies massively stronger than kaido, like a good bit stronger is fine but dont reduce kaido to full on fodder

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Corax (Apr 16, 2021)

JustSumGuy said:


> Make no mistake power creep is real and it’s coming.
> 
> I’m really interested to see how/if people’s opinions will change once Kaido is in our the rear view mirror.


I agree. Quite soon Kaido will be left in the dust by EOS chars (admirals,Shanks,Mihawk,Teach)

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Draco Bolton (Apr 16, 2021)

Extrem diff either way.

Kaido seems to have difficulties against strong swordsmen (Oden, Zoro) it will be worst with Mihawk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 16, 2021)

Kaido beats Vista's peer. Sorry to all of his fans...don't wet the bed please.
High diff or so maybe

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## maupp (Apr 16, 2021)

Corax said:


> I agree. Quite soon Kaido will be left in the dust by EOS chars (admirals,Shanks,Mihawk,Teach)


Yep. That lots will be showing elite level adv CoC, blackened sword etc which will be beyond what we'll probably see in this arc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Empathy (Apr 16, 2021)

Kaidou with extreme difficulty for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Van Basten (Apr 16, 2021)

Corax said:


> I agree. Quite soon Kaido will be left in the dust by EOS *chads* (admirals,Shanks,Mihawk,Teach)


Indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dunno (Apr 16, 2021)

Maruo said:


> It's really not that hard to keep Kaido as the WSC in reality, at least as of this moment in the story. Just have Luffy's remaining major opponents be Blackbeard and Im, who will both be stronger than Kaido. Blackbeard because he will get stronger and Im because no one knows about him and so he isn't currently in the running for a World's Strongest title.
> 
> Even with power creep, I believe this is the most likely possibility. In my opinion, it's better writing. Kaido being weaker than his title indicates, as many people on this forum seem to think he is, would retroactively devalue Luffy's and the R5's accomplishments this arc.
> 
> ...


Oda has already highlighted the fact that Kaido is only known as the WSC several times, in the manga and SBS. Kaido's title was pretty much confirmed to be false as soon as Oda purposefully added the "known as" and "people say" into his introduction, after having introduced WB and Mihawk with unambigous titles. I mean, what other plausible explanation for Oda continously referring to him as "known as the strongest" is there?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## maupp (Apr 16, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Kaido wins.


Sellout.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Shanks (Apr 16, 2021)

Mihawk extreme dif

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Fujitora (Apr 16, 2021)

maupp said:


> This is something most don't get. Whatever is said and done in Wano, Kaido is still a 3/4 story villain.
> 
> After Wano Oda will start pretending that Kaido isn't a big deal and power inflation/creep will take the top tiers who haven't shown their true power on to a whole new level.
> 
> ...


Except Oda didn't do that with BM and Fuji, the previous arc antagoinists.

The power ceiling isn't moving mate. This isn't DBZ.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Fujitora (Apr 16, 2021)

Maruo said:


> It's really not that hard to keep Kaido as the WSC in reality, at least as of this moment in the story. Just have Luffy's remaining major opponents be Blackbeard and Im, who will both be stronger than Kaido. Blackbeard because he will get stronger and Im because no one knows about him and so he isn't currently in the running for a World's Strongest title.
> 
> Even with power creep, I believe this is the most likely possibility. In my opinion, it's better writing. Kaido being weaker than his title indicates, as many people on this forum seem to think he is, would retroactively devalue Luffy's and the R5's accomplishments this arc.
> 
> ...


People in here have a hate boner for Kaido, i've never seen a character hated and downplayed to this extent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## lastkiller (Apr 17, 2021)

Kaido high diff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kroczilla (Apr 17, 2021)

Dunno said:


> Oda has already highlighted the fact that Kaido is only known as the WSC several times, in the manga and SBS. Kaido's title was pretty much confirmed to be false as soon as Oda purposefully added the "known as" and "people say" into his introduction, after having introduced WB and Mihawk with unambigous titles. I mean, what other plausible explanation for Oda continously referring to him as "known as the strongest" is there?


Killer wasn't ambiguous in stating that Kaido is the strongest pirate in the world. Last I checked, Mihawk is also a pirate



maupp said:


> This is something most don't get. Whatever is said and done in Wano, Kaido is still a 3/4 story villain.


Yeah, that's never been how the story works. Crocodile for example was introduced fairly early but would wipe the floor with every Pre-timeskip villain save for enel who was also introduced early in the series.


maupp said:


> Not to mention Kaido's stregth which is his durability wouldn't be optimized against Mihawk due to the latter being a bad match up to that. His cutting power isn't ideal for Kaido who relies on his durability among other things.


Kaido relies on his durability coz he's underestimating the SNs. When he faced BM for example, he used his club to counter her strikes as opposed to taking body shots.


He is more than capable of dodging attacks as Luffy pointed out. And has far more options of attack.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## OG sama (Apr 17, 2021)

If Kaido tries tanking then lol, he dies.

Otherwise Kaido extreme diff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fujitora (Apr 17, 2021)

Kroczilla said:


> Killer wasn't ambiguous in stating that Kaido is the strongest pirate in the world. Last I checked, Mihawk is also a pirate
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's never been how the story works. Crocodile for example was introduced fairly early but would wipe the floor with every Pre-timeskip villain save for enel who was also introduced early in the series.
> ...


These people are biased, don't bother.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dunno (Apr 17, 2021)

Kroczilla said:


> Killer wasn't ambiguous in stating that Kaido is the strongest pirate in the world. Last I checked, Mihawk is also a pirate


I don't care about Killer's opinion. Killer hasn't fought Mihawk, Akainu, Dragon, Im or Blackbeard. He has no idea about how Kaido compares to anyone else, and thus his opinion is irrelevant. What I care about is the fact that when Oda provides us with information about Kaido, he chooses to state that Kaido is known as the strongest, instead of stating that he is the strongest, like he did with Mihawk and Whitebeard.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Louis-954 (Apr 17, 2021)

maupp said:


> This is something most don't get. Whatever is said and done in Wano, Kaido is still a 3/4 story villain.
> 
> After Wano Oda will start pretending that Kaido isn't a big deal and power inflation/creep will take the top tiers who haven't shown their true power on to a whole new level.
> 
> ...


Power creep is in part your imagination and senseless desire to canonize OL "tiers" and so they "make sense".

Whitebeard and Akainu's feats in Marineford are still impressive by today's standards. We have a pretty good idea what the power ceiling is on this series. It's not Dragon Ball with a moving goalpost. If Mihawk goes down in 250 chapters or whatever, it doesn't mean he's > Kaido because he was dealt with 250 chaps later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Kroczilla (Apr 17, 2021)

Dunno said:


> I don't care about Killer's opinion. Killer hasn't fought Mihawk, Akainu, Dragon, Im or Blackbeard. He has no idea about how Kaido compares to anyone else, and thus his opinion is irrelevant. What I care about is the fact that when Oda provides us with information about Kaido, he chooses to state that Kaido is known as the strongest, instead of stating that he is the strongest, like he did with Mihawk and Whitebeard.


So who has Mihawk fought apart from Shanks 6 years before he even became a Yonko?

That's right, no one of note. 


Killer's opinion = Oda's opinion (since he is the author and speaks through his characters) and according to the Author, Kaido IS THE STRONGEST (Literally had a chapter title alluding to that fact).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Apr 17, 2021)

I dont believe characters at the end will be stronger than MF Whitebeard. Only exceptions are Luffy and Blackbeard. Kaido lifted an entire island, while fighting. Mihawk has nothing to compare for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sablés (Apr 17, 2021)

Kroczilla said:


> Killer's opinion = Oda's opinion (since he is the author and speaks through his characters)


So you are saying no character is fallible, ever?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5


----------



## Kroczilla (Apr 17, 2021)

Sablés said:


> So you are saying no character is fallible, ever?


Characters are "fallible" when information is introduced by the author which contradicts previous statements i.e until we get a statement to the contrary, Kaido is the strongest pirate.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 17, 2021)

Another debate about Mihawk’s title vs Kaido’s title huh.

Their titles are not the same because Mihawk’s title was given through Oda while Kaido’s title was given through a rumour stated by characters inside the series. Until Oda introduces Kaido as the strongest through a title box, or clearly states Kaido is the strongest in a databook like he has with Mihawk, then Mihawk and Kaido’s titles are not the same. And anyone who disagrees needs to pick up a dictionary and research what the word “same” means. Mihawk’s title is from the author, Kaido’s is a rumor.

Now with that out of the way, since Kaido is the only character to be rumoured to be the strongest, the fair and objective thing to do is to give Kaido the benefit of the doubt and assume Kaido is the strongest until proven otherwise. So it’s Kaido > everyone (except Imu). I say except Imu because nobody knows Imu’s strength but the Gorosei and Imu is the final villain so it doesn’t contradict Kaido’s rumoured title when Imu is inevitably shown to be much stronger than Kaido.

And finally, the people who beileve Kaido’s rumoured title but deny Mihawk’s confirmed title have no shred of integrity.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Sablés (Apr 17, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Now with that out of the way, since Kaido is the only character to be rumoured to be the strongest, the fair and objective thing to do is to give Kaido the benefit of the doubt and assume Kaido is the strongest until proven otherwise. So it’s Kaido > everyone (except Imu). I say except Imu because nobody knows Imu’s strength but the Gorosei and Imu is the final villain so it doesn’t contradict Kaido’s rumoured title when Imu is inevitably shown to be much stronger than Kaido.


Pretty much. While it's likely Kaido isn't truly the strongest for reasons already said, fact is the world largely believes this guy out of all the other monsters will win in a 1 vs 1 so there has to be a damn good reason for that. Kaido deserves the benefit of the doubt over any other character until they prove otherwise.



Kroczilla said:


> Characters are "fallible" when information is introduced by the author which contradicts previous statements i.e until we get a statement to the contrary, Kaido is the strongest pirate.


Every character is fallible because nobody is omniscient.

There will always be layers of credibility. The words of marine/pirate fodder will be questionable compared to something from Rayleigh, but even Rayleigh can't be guaranteed to know everything. Whereas the author _does _know everything.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 17, 2021)

Mihawk is not pushing kaido past high-diff
Yeah he has nothing on kaido
PhysicalStrength,Speed,Mastery

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 17, 2021)

Kroczilla said:


> So who has Mihawk fought apart from Shanks 6 years before he even became a Yonko?
> 
> That's right, no one of note.
> 
> ...



Um no

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Apr 17, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Um no


Um Yes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 17, 2021)

This manga has 50 million characters and still somehow we always end up in the same 5 or 6 discussions lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 17, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Mihawk is not pushing kaido past high-diff
> Yeah he has nothing on kaido
> PhysicalStrength,Speed,Mastery


Mastery of what? lol There's only one master of anything between these 2, and it's Mihawk, the sword master.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 17, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Mastery of what? lol There's only one master of anything between these 2, and it's Mihawk, the sword master.


Mastery over CoC, Mihawk lost his title so My bet is kaido high-diffs him with ease

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 17, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Mastery over CoC, Mihawk lost his title so My bet is kaido high-diffs him with ease


Seriously what the fuck kind of drugs do you take before you come here?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 17, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Seriously what the fuck kind of drugs do you take before you come here?


Concession accepted you can't prove that Mihawk has his title   
Titles are given by the WG

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 17, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Concession accepted you can't prove that Mihawk has his title
> Titles are given by the WG


I don't have to prove it, I'm not the one making the claim. You're the one who has to prove he lost it. 
Just like you also have to prove titles are given by the WG when nothing suggests it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 17, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> I don't have to prove it, I'm not the one making the claim. You're the one who has to prove he lost it.
> Just like you also have to prove titles are given by the WG when nothing suggests it.


What I gotta prove? im not posting that picture again re-read, as for dragon

Yes they very well do.  "The Government got angry, They *Labeled *Dragon etc etc.. "Worlds Worst Criminal"
And what title box did Oda give Dragon?
Oh yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 17, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> What I gotta prove? im not posting that picture again re-read, as for dragon
> 
> Yes they very well do.  "The Government got angry, They *Labeled *Dragon etc etc.. "Worlds Worst Criminal"
> And what title box did Oda give Dragon?
> Oh yeah


Dragon's title is not an official title. You can tell by the fact that "the worst criminal in the world" is in quotes, unlike Mihawk or WB's titles. He's known as the worst criminal in the world. Obviously the Government decides who is the worst criminal. They don't decide who is the strongest man/Swordsman

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 17, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Dragon's title is not an official title.


ofcourse dragon is official just check the viz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 17, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> ofcourse dragon is official just check the viz


Surely you understand the difference between the government calling a man the biggest criminal and a man being accepted as the World's strongest right?

The FBI or CIA or whatever decides who is the world's worst criminal. They don't decide who is the strongest.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 17, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Surely you understand the difference between the government calling a man the biggest criminal and a man being accepted as the World's strongest right?


Surely you understand Oda giving dragon a official title box because the WG labeled him as such
You really thought Title box are end all be all? Pfft Oda in a interview said the admirals/yonkos are considered strong not mihawk


Strobacaxi said:


> The FBI or CIA or whatever decides who is the world's worst criminal. They don't decide who is the strongest.


nice analogy but this is one piece

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 17, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Surely you understand Oda giving dragon a official title box because the WG labeled him as such


Yes, as I said, it's the government who decides who is a criminal. The government decides who has what bounty. The man with the highest bounty is the worst criminal.

That doesn't mean the government decides who is the strogest man or swordsman.



GreenEggsAHam said:


> You really thought Title box are end all be all? Pfft Oda in a interview said the admirals/yonkos are considered strong not mihawk


This doesn't even make sense?



GreenEggsAHam said:


> nice analogy but this is one piece


Yeah, One Piece, a world where we know for a fact that it's the WG who decides the bounties, and as such, who is the most wanted criminal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 17, 2021)

You should calm down everyone. Just accept other people's opinion and don't trap into a endless loop.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## trance (Apr 17, 2021)

this man for real believes mihawk offpanel lost his title

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Nikseng (Apr 17, 2021)

Fel1x said:


> someone weaker than *Vista*? someone Kaido didn't even imagine when thinking about opponents who can give him diffs?
> 
> Kaido wins high diff


Fixed this for you sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 17, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Yes, as I said, it's the government who decides who is a criminal. The government decides who has what bounty. The man with the highest bounty is the worst criminal.
> 
> That doesn't mean the government decides who is the strogest man or swordsman.
> 
> ...


Nah the WG give titles as proven if you can't disprove, then leave this topic alone titles are given by the WG, Mifraud was never the strongest fuji claps


Trance said:


> offpanel


Lol I didn't Oda did fact is you can't say it's wrong you're entitled to headcannon

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Zoro D Goat (Apr 17, 2021)

Kaido should win extreme diff.


----------



## Fujitora (Apr 17, 2021)

Dunno said:


> I don't care about Killer's opinion. Killer hasn't fought Mihawk, Akainu, Dragon, Im or Blackbeard. He has no idea about how Kaido compares to anyone else, and thus his opinion is irrelevant. What I care about is the fact that when Oda provides us with information about Kaido, he chooses to state that Kaido is known as the strongest, instead of stating that he is the strongest, like he did with Mihawk and Whitebeard.


What do you make of the chapter he’s called the strongest pirate in being called ‘’Island of the strongest’’

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Impulse (Apr 17, 2021)

Could go either way

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Apr 19, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> What do you make of the chapter he’s called the strongest pirate in being called ‘’Island of the strongest’’



More like" Island of the fodder".

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 21, 2021)

Louis-954 said:


> Power creep is in part your imagination and senseless desire to canonize OL "tiers" and so they "make sense".
> 
> Whitebeard and Akainu's feats in Marineford are still impressive by today's standards. We have a pretty good idea what the power ceiling is on this series. It's not Dragon Ball with a moving goalpost. If Mihawk goes down in 250 chapters or whatever, it doesn't mean he's > Kaido because he was dealt with 250 chaps later.


Either way, it is not like Luffy that will defeat Kaido now with help ... will solo Mihawk.

This is the same BS that if Luffy defeats BB and later Akainu is stronger, where Akainu can be just a warm up for Im.

So for now Kaido that actually has the hype and feats, the same for Shanks that with COC has more hype and feats.

Either way this discussing is based on fanbase wars, one fanbase vs all the others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dunno (Apr 21, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> What do you make of the chapter he’s called the strongest pirate in being called ‘’Island of the strongest’’


Same I make of the chapter called "Luffy died".

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MYJC (Apr 24, 2021)

World's Strongest Swordsman vs. World's Strongest Creature

Match takes place on the rooftop. No prep. Both are IC. Who wins and what type of diff are we talking?


----------



## Fujitora (Apr 24, 2021)

@Van Basten Disliking my post is all well and good but maybe try refuting it?


----------



## Ren. (Apr 24, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> @Van Basten Disliking my post is all well and good but maybe try refuting it?


Just don't ...


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 24, 2021)

Instead of debating semantics and the literal extent of titles, why don’t we focus on the match up instead?

As elaborated in my previous post, Mihawk poses a legitimate match up problem for Kaido based on what Oden and Zoro have been able to achieve, and would be a huge threat. By power-scaling, Mihawk shouldn’t be inferior or superior to Kaido; he should be in the same league as him with a chance to win. Who Kaido thinks can and cannot fight him is irrelevant as he has been proven wrong as we speak. There should be a handful of fighters in the current era who can fight him. Mihawk is potentially one of them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Ren. (Apr 24, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Instead of debating semantics and the literal extent of titles, why don’t we focus on the match up instead?
> 
> As elaborated in my previous post, Mihawk poses a legitimate match up problem for Kaido based on what Oden and Zoro have been able to achieve, and would be a huge threat. By power-scaling, Mihawk shouldn’t be inferior or superior to Kaido; he should be in the same league as him with a chance to win. Who Kaido thinks can and cannot fight him is irrelevant as he has been proven wrong as we speak. There should be a handful of fighters in the current era who can fight him. Mihawk is potentially one of them.


The match up is irrelevent.

Mihawk does not have an advantage to Garp.
And Zoro does not have an advantage to Luffy.

I wanted 1010 and 1011 to make this understandable.

What you are saying is from my perspective if a character has a sword he has a match up advantage and we have seen that this is not the case.


----------



## Fujitora (Apr 25, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Instead of debating semantics and the literal extent of titles, why don’t we focus on the match up instead?
> 
> As elaborated in my previous post, Mihawk poses a legitimate match up problem for Kaido based on what Oden and Zoro have been able to achieve, and would be a huge threat. By power-scaling, Mihawk shouldn’t be inferior or superior to Kaido; he should be in the same league as him with a chance to win. Who Kaido thinks can and cannot fight him is irrelevant as he has been proven wrong as we speak. There should be a handful of fighters in the current era who can fight him. Mihawk is potentially one of them.


Alright, lets talk.

Kaido will not give Mihawk free hits, he will not underestimate him and will fight him all out.

We know he is fast, we also know he can block hits with his Kanabo and Advanced CoC, what is exactly is this advantage you speak of? You're acting as if Kaido will allow him to hit him, or half ass it with him. He won't.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 25, 2021)

Kaido very high difficultly. Kaido will get a much worse scar than the one Oden gave him. Probably lose a limb as well to Mihawk, but eventually the barbarian will win.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 25, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> Alright, lets talk.
> 
> Kaido will not give Mihawk free hits, he will not underestimate him and will fight him all out.
> 
> We know he is fast, we also know he can block hits with his Kanabo and Advanced CoC, what is exactly is this advantage you speak of? *You're acting as if Kaido will allow him to hit him, or half ass it with him. He won't.*



Nope, I'm assuming he fights seriously for the purpose of this match up.

You talk about not giving him free hits, and I agree it shouldn't be dismissed.

Neither should Mihawk's superior cutting power compared to the swordsmen whom actually hit Kaido, if he's also going all out. Kaido can block or tank hits if he wants to, but if he has to dodge from Flying Dragon Slash used by a Zoro who just started getting the hang of Enma, then a fully powered attack from Mihawk's Yoru has the potential to do far worse damage if it connects.

I fully acknowledge that some of Zoro's feats and attacks against Kaido are also facilitated by Trafalgar Law getting him into close proximity, not to mention the chaos of the Rooftop 5 providing openings for his hits to land. I understand this fight is a 1v1, and there are no such distractions. But If Oden can inflict such a wound on Kaido in spite of the circumstances, and Zoro can force him to dodge, Mihawk should have the chance of inflicting near fatal damage on him. He's the WSS and possessing world class offense should be second nature to him. He has a bigger advantage against Kaido than other fighters whom simply rely on brawling or different devil fruits, for example (not including perhaps the Admirals).

I'm not sure what you think of this though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 25, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Nope, I'm assuming he fights seriously for the purpose of this match up.
> 
> You talk about not giving him free hits, and I agree it shouldn't be dismissed.
> 
> ...



I feel like everyone always focuses on what damage Mihawk can cause Kaido. But people always ignore what damage Kaido can cause to Mihawk. We have no idea how Mihawk would react if he got hit with a Ragnarok for example. Unfortunatly nobody has managed to land a blow on Mihawk so his durability is an enigma. 

But yeah I feel like there never is ever any consideration for how Mihawk will handle Kaido's attacks. The focus is always on how Kaido will deal with Mihawk's offensive abilities but never the inverse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 25, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> I feel like everyone always focuses on what damage Mihawk can cause Kaido. But people always ignore what damage Kaido can cause to Mihawk. We have no idea how Mihawk would react if he got hit with a Ragnarok for example. Unfortunatly nobody has managed to land a blow on Mihawk so his durability is an enigma.
> 
> But yeah I feel like there never is ever any consideration for how Mihawk will handle Kaido's attacks. The focus is always on how Kaido will deal with Mihawk's offensive abilities but never the inverse.


And that is because Mihawk has never faced on panel a top tier.

His sword is durable AF but now let's not equate that with Mihawk's durability.


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 25, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> I feel like everyone always focuses on what damage Mihawk can cause Kaido. But people always ignore what damage Kaido can cause to Mihawk. We have no idea how Mihawk would react if he got hit with a Ragnarok for example. Unfortunatly nobody has managed to land a blow on Mihawk so his durability is an enigma.
> 
> *But yeah I feel like there never is ever any consideration for how Mihawk will handle Kaido's attacks. The focus is always on how Kaido will deal with Mihawk's offensive abilities but never the inverse.*





Ren. said:


> And that is because Mihawk has never faced on panel a top tier.
> 
> *His sword is durable AF but now let's not equate that with Mihawk's durability.*



True. And there are certainly those who believe that Mihawk is some glass canon. Ren's point about Mihawk lacking substantial on-panel feats is also legitimate, as this forces us to speculate on how he would go about fighting a guy like Kaido.

Speculation, but I think Shanks could give us a pretty good idea of how it could go. Of course in his case, he's confirmed to most likely have Advanced CoC. But I think that Shanks is similar to Mihawk, in the sense that they won't have the durability on the same level as Kaido or Big Mom. They could be physical freaks in their own right, but mainly related to physical strength and cutting/attack power. I think that if Shanks can at least somehow maintain a stalemate or compete with the Yonko such as Kaido, then he has the means to take a hit or deal with Kaido's attacks in some fashion.

In Mihawk's case, it's possible this could be related to CoO.



> Unfortunatly nobody has managed to land a blow on Mihawk so his durability is an enigma.


This is a good point, as Mihawk has never been scratched so far. He is also the type of fighter who utilises grace and control over power than just brute strength or durability. Perhaps then, it is possible that he would excel in being able to read & react, being a master of evasion, which would help him against some of Kaido's attacks. This could be possible through the use of an (speculated) advanced version of CoO not unlike FS. This has kind of already been foreshadowed with his eyes being able to track Luffy while parrying Vista. He and Shanks could also make up for this assumed lack of durability with great movement speed that befits a top tier.

We don't have an exact idea on how Mihawk would deal with Kaido's attacks, but there are several possibilities. Finally, if Luffy has the means to clash equally with Kaido and to survive a direct hit from Ragnarok, the WSS should be sufficiently equipped to deal with it in a different way. He may not necessarily need to tank it himself.

Going by battledome logic and feats only, of course Kaido wins. Mihawk's arsenal hasn't been fully fleshed out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Apr 25, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> as Mihawk has never been scratched so far.


So has BM and she has battled top tiers for 50 years. Does that mean she has an advantage vs Kaido?



Mihawk said:


> if Luffy has the means to clash equally with Kaido and to survive a direct hit from Ragnarok, the WSS should be sufficiently equipped to deal with it in a different way


Not necessary, Luffy's COC is his thing that he has affinity the most and Luffy already has a maxed out COO.

Again you can't assume that WSS has an advantage but also he can deal with all that Kaido has shown. That is beeing partisant for the dude that showed nothing and has no fashadowed way of dealing with Kaido.

And the Luffy can do this so any top tier has a way to deal with things is first of all downplaying Luffy the one that will be above all past and present top tiers.

And Luffy having an answer to Kaido is not the same as saying but WSS has an advance and also an answer to all Kaido's attacks. Zoro also showed us that because he can use Enma, COA, COC that is not the same as having and advantage.

Kaido also has awakening, one of the best durability, a  weapon, Adv COC armor and he proved that by dealing with 14 people that have the COA to inflict damage to any top tier.

If WSS takes that gauntlet of all 14 people and Adv COC Luffy, I am not sure if he would not have already lost. It seams we underestimate the power of Awakened mythical zoons with Adv COC armor too much.

Kaido is also fast AF, he also is dealing with a Adv COO COA and COC user ... there is no advantage that WSS can have in terms of Haki from my part and the sword will be blocked by the Adv COC club. This will be close but that is all.


----------



## CaptainCommanderRenji (Apr 25, 2021)

Kaido overall might be a bit stronger, but could go either way. If Mihawk can land his strongest attack, Kaido is done. That's how it goes with swords. They are deadly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 25, 2021)

Ren. said:


> So has BM and she has battled top tiers for 50 years. Does that mean she has an advantage vs Kaido?


It is different in terms of what I was explaining though. In terms of Big Mom, she hasn't been fazed or scratched due to her durability not being bypassed, similar to how Kaido hasn't been in the past. For example, Kizaru has barely been hurt on-panel, but this doesn't mean it's due to the fact that he's durable like Big Mom. It is because of his skillset and abilities. His powers allow him to be elusive and avoid taking damage at all. As you well know, defense is different from durability, and it also comes in many forms. Blocking attacks, reacting and evading, parrying, counters, etc. are all a part of defense, and is an essential component in the skillset of a master swordsman.

Mihawk doesn't have to be a durable tank to be able to deal with Kaido's attacks. He is a world class swordsman who can parry, dodge, evade, and block against Kaido based on whatever option is appropriate at the time. Now, of course it is a different matter to argue whether or not he can deal with any specific attack coated with CoC, or whether the fact that he isn't confirmed to have it also means he wouldn't have the means to defend himself. I assume that you have doubts in his ability to handle Kaido's strongest attacks in CoC. But just to clarify, my point about him being pretty untouchable had less to do with durability, and more to do with his fighting style in regards to the questions raised in the possibilities of how he would deal with it. The WSS should have no problem blocking some of Kaido's attacks. Otherwise, he would have no hope in this match up if this was strictly a durability test. I really don't agree with the notion that Kaido is going to physically manhandle or push Mihawk around with TB or Ragnarok.



Ren. said:


> Again you can't assume that WSS has an advantage but also he can deal with all that Kaido has shown. That is beeing partisant for the dude that showed *nothing and has no fashadowed way of dealing with Kaido.*



I'd have to disagree here.

Perhaps I should've been more clear, but the advantage exists in the fact that swordsmen of a higher caliber with enough application of Advanced CoA are able to bypass Kaido's durability and cause more permanent damage than attacks by most other fighters. Zoro and Oden both demonstrated this by giving him permanent scars. In fact, Kaido still remembers it. Brushing aside the fact that Killer, Law (with Gamma Knife and his DF assisted swordsmanship), and the Scabbards were all able to stab and cause noticeable damage to Kaido, this shows that swordsman (of a higher level) have a better chance at inflicting lethal damage on Kaido so long as they have the application of CoA 3.0.

The advantage is relative to some swordsmen being able to inflict permanent or lasting itself against Kaido, compared to other opponents or types of attacks he would face. I don't know if that makes Mihawk a mismatch, but he's better equipped to match up against Kaido than the majority of the verse. I'm not sure what you mean specifically, in regards to him not having a foreshadowed way of dealing with him. I would postulate that the foreshadowing is in the very fact that Zoro was able to do repeatedly injure him, and Mihawk's own ability to turn his Meitou permanently black, suggesting a very advanced application of CoA. Of course, this is on the offensive end.

So based on all this and the above, this is the assumption that I have arrived to: Mihawk has the better means to damage Kaido than either Oden or Zoro and most of the verse, by virtue of being a swordsman of a higher caliber and a true top tier; he _should _also have the means to defend himself against Kaido's attacks in a fight, although this can certainly be disputed. 


Ren. said:


> And the Luffy can do this so any top tier has a way to deal with things is first of all downplaying Luffy the one that will be above all past and present top tiers.
> 
> And Luffy having an answer to Kaido is not the same as saying but WSS has an advance and also an answer to all Kaido's attacks.



We can leave Luffy out of this, but I really don't think it is downplay. Luffy being the one who is going to be above all past and present top tiers isn't relevant, because he's just entered top tier territory recently while Kaido is an established top tier. Mihawk is also an established top tier, so wouldn't it be fair, or perhaps even obvious to assume that he would have a way to effectively deal with Kaido's attacks, if someone who's just reached his ballpark can too? That's the only reason I brought up Luffy, for powerscaling purposes. I know they couldn't be more fundamentally different as fighters. Dismissing Mihawk's level of skill in relation to Luffy would seem to be imprudent. But I look forward to seeing your answer concerning this. Perhaps you would think my logic flawed.



Ren. said:


> Zoro also showed us that because he can use Enma, COA, COC that is not the same as having and advantage.


Zoro's done some work against Kaido, even if it is a team battle. He's demonstrated a defensive feat that was good enough to momentarily block an attack from both Yonko, while also taking a lot of damage throughout this fight, not unlike Luffy. Offensively, Ashura was able to deal Kaido a substantial blow. Mihawk would be capable of doing far more damage. Not to backtrack, but the existence of an advantage is not necessarily against Kaido himself, but relative to the means in which other people would try to damage him. Mihawk should have more of an advantage against Kaido due to his repertoire and attack power, than most of Kaido's opponents. sorry if I've gone in circles with this.



Ren. said:


> Kaido also has awakening, one of the best durability, a  weapon, Adv COC armor and he proved that by dealing with 14 people that have the COA to inflict damage to any top tier.
> 
> If WSS takes that gauntlet of all 14 people and Adv COC Luffy, I am not sure if he would not have already lost. It seams we underestimate the power of Awakened mythical zoons with Adv COC armor too much.
> 
> Kaido is also fast AF, he also is dealing with a Adv COO COA and COC user ... *there is no advantage that WSS can have in terms of Haki from my part and the sword will be blocked by the Adv COC club. This will be close but that is all.*



His Awakening hasn't been confirmed yet, but I think he should have it. His durability is among the very best in the series, but he's clearly not invincible to cutting damage and CoA. Advanced CoC armor? I can't say much about that as the mechanic has only been implemented very recently, and thus it will likely take ages before we can confirm whether Mihawk: 1) has it or not, or 2) has a means of countering it if he doesn't. I guess it also depends on how much stock you put into Kaido's words of "The very strongest having this ability." Not sure how Mihawk doesn't count among the very strongest in the world, though.

Eh I'm not gonna underestimate awakened mythical zoans especially if Kaido's gonna bust it out. Mythical Zoans are rare and powerful, and we've hardly seen many Awakened Zoans, let alone mythical ones. If he has it, I'm sure it's going to be preposterously powerful. As for Adv CoC, it's not that I'm underestimating it, so much as I'm waiting to see it fully fleshed out. It's way too early to conclude anything from it based on current events.

The bolded is fair, as we don't know what Mihawk has, and only time will confirm whether his Haki exists on the same level as Kaido or above. I am also not sure what Kaido has shown to suggest he would be able to block Yoru, when he didn't block Ashura, and had to dodge from the Onigashima horn slash from Zoro. From what's been shown against Kaido, we should be able to infer that Mihawk most likely has the means to seriously injure him.

If the issue is a lack of exposure on Mihawk's part, then we might as well not even speculate on this match up or thread if we cannot hypothesise.


> Going by battledome logic and feats only, of course Kaido wins. Mihawk's arsenal hasn't been fully fleshed out.



As of Chapter 1011, Kaido wins by the rules of debate.

I just don't see how Kaido doesn't get cut up bad by Mihawk, though. I think it also has to do with how we might visualise the match up a little differently. At least we can agree it should be a pretty close fight. Kaido's margin of error against Mihawk should be thinner than against most opponents. If he has the same mindset as he did on the Roof, he dies pretty quickly.


----------



## Ren. (Apr 25, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> I just don't see how Kaido doesn't get cut up bad by Mihawk


The same as How Mihawk is not clubbed too hard by Kaido.

Zoro hype and all, cut and all, did not managed to put him down with his best move and all.

Now we are talking about a vs  vs a non Main chast character where Kaido knows he can't play with and is just one person not 14 in a row.



Mihawk said:


> his Haki exists on the same level as Kaido or above.


Again Mihaw is not equal or above ... that is again why should it be that way?

Your every presumptions are that Mihawk has at least this or more ...
From where ... no clue.

And  1vs1 bet on Kaido ... not 1vs1 bet on Mihawk, Mihawk has the WSS but so does Kaido the WSC.



Mihawk said:


> Mihawk is also an established top tier, so wouldn't it be fair, or perhaps even obvious to assume that he would have a way to effectively deal with Kaido's attacks, if someone who's just reached his ballpark can too?


No because as of now, BM, Ray and Kaido don't have FS.

So why again should I presume that WSS has AdvCOC, the rule he is  top tier means nothing to what I am saying?

I made it clear Luffy is special he will have all haki at max because he also needs to defeat BB, Kaido and WSS don't.

When WSS will show more than just his title @Mihawk  I will reoped the case to him being above Kaido, for now Kaido wins.



CaptainCommanderRenji said:


> That's how it goes with swords. They are deadly.


Not in a world with Multiple layers of haki defense, FS and dodging at LS.

Any swordsman in existence will not defeat Roger, EOS Luffy, EOS BB, Rocks etc because he has the blackest sword.

How Law's sword will not one shot Mihawk because he is OP, Mihawk's strongest attack will not end Kaido.

Again in this Manga Law is supposed to used gamma radiation and one shot anyone with highest lethality and that is false.

So if Kaido's haki can mitigate Gama knife he can mitigate even the WSS.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 25, 2021)

It’s strange that Kaidou doesn’t have Mihawk as someone who can beat him. Though he could just not know much about Mihawk. Anyway chances are Mihawk will be stronger then Oden (if not now by the end of the series ) who claps Kaidou

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 25, 2021)

Ren. said:


> The same as How Mihawk is not clubbed too hard by Kaido.


If he gets clubbed at all. Pre Ad. CoC Luffy could dodge Kaido before the team up occured, while Zoro could block and cut some of his attacks. The Supernovas have shown the ability to effectively counter and evade Kaido in various individual circumstances. Unless we think Mihawk has physical stats beneath the Supernovas (especially considering how he has no DF powers), there's no way he can't handle himself and perform here. I didn't count the times when Law teleports them ofc.


Ren. said:


> Zoro hype and all, cut and all, did not managed to put him down with his best move and all.


I never expected him to put him down. The damage was deep enough that Kaido recognised its severity. I think that's actually better than what I expected lol.


Ren. said:


> Now we are talking about a vs  vs a non Main chast character where Kaido knows he can't play with and is just one person not 14 in a row.


Based on what we've seen, Kaido is who he is. His fighting style and approach to a battle stems from the belief that he is the strongest and has incredible durability.

Also, since Mihawk isn't acknowledged by Kaido as one of the people whom he thinks can fight or beat him, he will probably underestimate him  


Ren. said:


> Again Mihaw is not equal or above ... that is again why should it be that way?
> 
> Your every presumptions are that Mihawk has at least this or more ...
> From where ... no clue.


Why would he be beneath him? Powerscaling has Mihawk at around the same level as guys like Kaido. His peer Shanks, is also strong enough to stalemate him. But I'll move on to address this.



Ren. said:


> And  1vs1 bet on Kaido ... not 1vs1 bet on Mihawk


A good point, it's possibly hyperbole.

Still, I acknowledge this argument though; I get the logic: Kaido should be *given the benefit of the doubt in any 1v1*, until proven otherwise.


Ren. said:


> No because as of now, BM, Ray and Kaido don't have FS.
> 
> So why again should I presume that WSS has AdvCOC, the rule he is  top tier means nothing to what I am saying?


Wait, wouldn't that just help the case for the opposite? BM & Kaido haven't shown FS. We are operating under the assumption that they do not need FS to beat or fight against people who are on their level and have it. A guy like Ray (if he didn't have it) wouldn't need it to beat someone like Katakuri whom does?

But then we draw the line when it comes to Adv CoC? Secondly, why should it mean nothing? Even if we place value into Kaido's statement or standard for the people who have it, would it not be a valid argument for Mihawk to have it then? "Only the strongest in the world have this ability"...Mihawk is one of the very few holders of a "World's Strongest" title, so he fits the criteria or the prerequisites for having it, as defined by Kaido. The lack of visual evidence shouldn't be damning since the audience can grasp the fact that it's only been 1 or 2 chapters since this information has come to light. The MC is special, but this fight between him and the main villain is also being used as the escalation entry for this mechanic, since it was first shown and introduced with Roger/WB. Finally, it hasn't been confirmed that a top tier who doesn't have the ability would not be able to compete with or beat someone who does. The manga has plenty of hints to support this, with the power balance of the world being comprised of many individuals whom are not "confirmed" to have it. But I'm going off topic here, and I don't feel like arguing about the merits of Ad. CoC and it's exclusivity.

Oh and about Ray, I thought he was the first person to ever show usage of FS? I could be mistaken in my memory.



Ren. said:


> I made it clear Luffy is special he will have all haki at max because he also needs to defeat BB, Kaido and WSS don't.


Luffy is special in his mastery, but it's also due to overexposure and screen time. There is already plenty of foreshadowing that someone like Shanks has superior mastery in Ad. CoC. Yes, Kaido and Mihawk don't need to beat an FV version of BB, but I have no idea how far from now that will be. We're assuming that Luffy will master everything at max by then, but why should he have superior mastery in certain forms of Haki over established top tiers who have been active for decades longer, at this very moment? It makes no sense considering he has just unlocked this ability. Luffy will be more special than anyone else, but I don't see why his usage should be seen as exclusive when "those among the strongest have this ability".


Ren. said:


> When WSS will show more than just his title @Mihawk  I will reoped the case to him being above Kaido, for now Kaido wins.


Alright, that's fair enough.

I'm sure this will be reopened in due time. I acknowledge that Mihawk's lack of exposure and feats hurt him in a BD match up like this.

We will see if such speculation holds any weight in the future.



Turrin said:


> It’s strange that Kaidou doesn’t have Mihawk as someone who can beat him. Though he could just not know much about Mihawk. Anyway chances are Mihawk will be stronger then Oden (if not now by the end of the series ) who claps Kaidou



Eh Kaido actually fought and knew all of the people he listed:

1. Xebec was his former Captain on a crew where no one got along, so it's possible they fought many times.
2. Roger fought the Rocks crew which Kaido was a part of, and became Pirate King which Kaido couldn't.
3. Whitebeard was literally his former crew mate, so they spent a lot of time and knew each other very well. Kaido also contended against WB for title of Pirate King by virtue of being rival Yonko.
4. Oden permanently scarred Kaido.
5. Shanks intercepted Kaido before Marineford in an unseen incident, and also possesses Ad. CoC.

On the other hand, unlike the individuals above; we've had no mention that Kaido and Mihawk have ever even met. Mihawk is likely not relevant at all to Kaido's story arc. Furthermore, I take Kaido's assumption with a base grain of salt, as other people whom were excluded from his "list" included Prime Garp, Sengoku, Prime Rayleigh, the Admirals, as well as Big Mom herself. In the case of Big Mom, it's ironic. She too contended against him for title of Pirate King as a Yonko, similar to Shanks and WB. She also was a former crewmate on the Rocks. In fact, she is the only character to date who was actually shown on-panel, to be capable of fighting a fresh Kaido equally, for an extended period of 3 days. So her exclusion of all people is pretty strange.


----------



## Turrin (Apr 25, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> If he gets clubbed at all. Pre Ad. CoC Luffy could dodge Kaido before the team up occured, while Zoro could block and cut some of his attacks. The Supernovas have shown the ability to effectively counter and evade Kaido in various individual circumstances. Unless we think Mihawk has physical stats beneath the Supernovas (especially considering how he has no DF powers), there's no way he can't handle himself and perform here. I didn't count the times when Law teleports them ofc.
> 
> I never expected him to put him down. The damage was deep enough that Kaido recognised its severity. I think that's actually better than what I expected lol.
> 
> ...


That’s why I said he could just not know that much about Mihawk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 27, 2021)

Power creep shouldn't be an issue ...
Kaido couldn't be beaten by Luffy right now in a 1v1 but Luffy is definitely around lowest Yonko/Admiral level by now and above any other Vice/YFM. Luffy and his crew will be already strong enough after Wano that they can getting used to fight top tier opponents in 1v1 matchups. This goes especially for Luffy and Zoro in the upcoming Arc.

I doubt that there will be opponents who can likely high diff. Kaido because he is strong enough to push Roger or WB around high (highest) difficulty by himself. Except for EoS Luffy and Teach, I might see Shanks, Akainu and few other EoS chars being above Kaido but with extreme-ish difficulty if they win.

Unless you think that Roger and WB could mid-ish diff. Kaido which is very unlikely, you shouldn't be too worried about that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Corax (Apr 27, 2021)

Captain Altintop said:


> Power creep shouldn't be an issue ...
> Kaido couldn't be beaten by Luffy right now in a 1v1 but Luffy is definitely around lowest Yonko/Admiral level by now and above any other Vice/YFM. Luffy and his crew will be already strong enough after Wano that they can getting used to fight top tier opponents in 1v1 matchups. This goes especially for Luffy and Zoro in the upcoming Arc.
> 
> I doubt that there will be opponents who can likely high diff. Kaido because he is strong enough to push Roger or WB around high (highest) difficulty by himself. Except for EoS Luffy and Teach, I might see Shanks, Akainu and few other EoS chars being above Kaido but with extreme-ish difficulty if they win.
> ...


Luffy should surpass Roger/WB per shounen rule. Same likely for Teach. Even Shanks might reach Roger's lvl. due to creep and being his "most promised student". Nothing new for this manga genre.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fisherman John West (May 6, 2021)

Bruh Mihawk underling styled on Kaido

imagine what full power MIhawk does, he cuts Kaido to pieces

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Perrin (May 6, 2021)

Until we see someone on another Island commenting on the sound of Luffys Sandal and Kaidos club not hitting echoing around the grandline then I’m going to have to give it to Mihawk.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Red Admiral (May 6, 2021)

Mihawk should be closest man to Yonko Level (but not there yet)

so either high or extreme diff

Reactions: Optimistic 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Dunno (May 6, 2021)

Red Admiral said:


> Mihawk should be closest man to Yonko Level (but not there yet)
> 
> so either high or extreme diff


Nah, there are tonnes of people closer to Yonkou level than Mihawk. All of the Yonkou commanders and people like Doflamingo and Kuma are on that list. The cutoff is probably somewhere around Vergo. Anyone weaker than that is further away from the Yonkou than the Yonkou are from Mihawk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Canute87 (May 6, 2021)

If Kaido wins it's because of brute force and not necessarily superior combat skills. Mihawk is going to get a lot more hits on him.

Fighting Kaido would be similar to  trying to fight Zaraki Kenpachi.


----------



## Perrin (May 6, 2021)

Canute87 said:


> If Kaido wins it's because of brute force and not necessarily superior combat skills. Mihawk is going to get a lot more hits on him.
> 
> Fighting Kaido would be similar to  trying to fight Zaraki Kenpachi.


Never thought about it like that but yeah, just wants an ultimate fight, happy to handicap himself, doesn’t mind getting injured.


----------



## CaptainCommander (May 6, 2021)

Corax said:


> Luffy should surpass Roger/WB per shounen rule


Luffy will Surpass JoyBoy

Zoro will surpass Roger.


----------



## Perrin (May 6, 2021)

CaptainCommander said:


> Luffy will Surpass JoyBoy
> 
> Zoro will surpass Roger.


And Sanji will surpass Primebeard?


----------



## CaptainCommander (May 6, 2021)

Perrin said:


> And Sanji will surpass Primebeard?


Don't be silly, Primebeard  didn't like women.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## maupp (May 6, 2021)

Do people even factor match ups in these things.

What the likes of Zoro and Oden did to Kaido due to their cutting power should be the sole argument against Kaido in these sort of match up.

A guy far stronger then the duo would murk Kaido. Not only is Mihawk stronger, but for the sake of argument let's just say they are around the same ballpark being top tiers and all that but the match up advantage alone tilt this fight heavily in Mihawk's favor.

Watching Oden give Kaido PTSD for over 20 years and a Zoro with shattered bones, on his last leg leave a permanent scar on Kaido, I don't even know why this one is a raging debate.

Mihawk washes Kaido. He'll cut Kaido's head clean off.

Reactions: Like 4 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Red Admiral (May 8, 2021)

maupp said:


> Do people even factor match ups in these things.
> 
> What the likes of Zoro and Oden did to Kaido due to their cutting power should be the sole argument against Kaido in these sort of match up.
> 
> ...



the only man who have a chance beating Kaido is Shanks and it's confirmed in 1001

*Mihawk fans* : well ... Kaido is not aware of Mihawk power
*Logic* : wtf? KAIDO is not aware of Mihawk power when Mihawk did everything he could to become famous legendary fighter ever since he was 20? that's an even bigger L for Mihawk

*Oda NEVER implied Mihawk is among top 5 on screen ... ever
and I'm saying this as a guy rank him 4th or 5th *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mythical Conqueror (May 8, 2021)

Are you serious?
Kaido low diff

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 8, 2021)

Mythical Conqueror said:


> Are you serious?
> Kaido low diff


Lol. Imagine believing that Kaido can low diff Mihawk. Even if he wins, it would be with extreme diff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (May 8, 2021)

Mythical Conqueror said:


> Are you serious?
> Kaido low diff


Kaido can't even low diff Zoro lul

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mythical Conqueror (May 8, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Kaido can't even low diff Zoro lul


Kaido one shot Zoro


Lee-Sensei said:


> Lol. Imagine believing that Kaido can low diff Mihawk. Even if he wins, it would be with extreme diff.


Yeah right, Mihawk was stalemate for Vista Crocodile and others

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (May 8, 2021)

Mythical Conqueror said:


> Kaido one shot Zoro


You mean after Zoro was already on his knees coughing blood from taking the strongest attack in the series?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Six (May 8, 2021)

Sloan said:


> Mihawk with Yoru extreme diffs(low).
> 
> Base Mihawk negg diffs.


What the hell does low-extreme diff even mean?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mythical Conqueror (May 8, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> You mean after Zoro was already on his knees coughing blood from taking the strongest attack in the series?


For stopping that attack for a second and Trafalgar Law will save him? And for a second he was almost boneless and throughout the fight he had the support of 4 others? In 1vs1 it is one shot material for Kaido.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 8, 2021)

Mythical Conqueror said:


> For stopping that attack for a second and Trafalgar Law will save him? And for a second he was almost boneless and throughout the fight he had the support of 4 others? In 1vs1 it is one shot material for Kaido.


Mihawk is Zoro’s goal. So do you think, Kaido would be able to low diff or even mid diff EOS Zoro?


----------



## Mythical Conqueror (May 8, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Mihawk is Zoro’s goal. So do you think, Kaido would be able to low diff or even mid diff EOS Zoro?


MiHAwK iS ZOrO'S GoAL

It is the only thing the Mihawktards know how to say to give that character a level, better argue with someone who has the patience to read silly wank

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Neutral 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 8, 2021)

Mythical Conqueror said:


> MiHAwK iS ZOrO'S GoAL
> 
> It is the only thing the Mihawktards know how to say to give that character a level, better argue with someone who has the patience to read silly wank


No. There’s plenty of arguments against your ridiculous wanking of the King of hostage takers. But you’re clearly not going to budge. Let’s talk again at the end of Wano after Luffy claps Kaido’s cheeks.


----------



## Mythical Conqueror (May 8, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> No. There’s plenty of arguments against your ridiculous wanking of the King of hostage takers. But you’re clearly not going to budge. Let’s talk again at the end of Wano after Luffy claps Kaido’s cheeks.


Ridiculous wank? What a joke!!! Kaido has the best one screen feats in the entire series, while Mihawk was stalled by Yonko Commanders inferior to the First and by characters inferior to Yonko Commanders, but you Mihawktards only know how to say nonsense

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## CaptainCommander (May 9, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Mihawk is Zoro’s goal.


_Was_ Zoro's goal. Now that Oda made him a Conqueror he has more in common with Ray, Shanks, Roger than he does that overrated vampire.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Eustathios (May 9, 2021)

CaptainCommander said:


> _Was_ Zoro's goal. Now that Oda made him a Conqueror he has more in common with Ray, Shanks, Roger than he does that overrated vampire.


He still is his goal. Zoro having CoC means nothing. In his mind the ultimate achievement is becoming The World's Strongest Swordsman, which in turn means he needs to surpass Mihawk. He's not aiming for Shanks, Roger or Rayleigh.


----------



## CaptainCommander (May 9, 2021)

Eustathios said:


> Zoro having CoC means nothing


Tell that to Kaido.


----------



## Eustathios (May 9, 2021)

CaptainCommander said:


> Tell that to Kaido.


How is he relevant? Zoro has wanted to become the WSS from the very beginning. Having CoC, which is a born trait/power, won't change that.


----------



## CaptainCommander (May 9, 2021)

Eustathios said:


> How is he relevant?


Read chapter 1010. Respect CoC.


----------



## Eustathios (May 9, 2021)

CaptainCommander said:


> Read chapter 1010. Respect CoC.



Of course. Mihawk will have it too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## CaptainCommander (May 9, 2021)

Eustathios said:


> Of course. Mihawk will have it too.


 Unless Oda Retcons.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Eustathios (May 9, 2021)

CaptainCommander said:


> Unless Oda Retcons.


Wait and see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (May 9, 2021)

CaptainCommander said:


> Unless Oda Retcons.


Didn’t he hit Jozu, without even touching him.


----------



## TheWiggian (May 11, 2021)

Red Admiral said:


> the only man who have a chance beating Kaido is Shanks and it's confirmed in 1001
> 
> *Mihawk fans* : well ... Kaido is not aware of Mihawk power
> *Logic* : wtf? KAIDO is not aware of Mihawk power when Mihawk did everything he could to become famous legendary fighter ever since he was 20? that's an even bigger L for Mihawk
> ...



Oda gave Mihawk 1 of 2 world's strongest titles yet he never implied he is among the top 5 or among the strongest in the world?

Stop doing drugs kids

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mythical Conqueror (May 13, 2021)

Kaido low diff

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 14, 2021)

This is one of those instances where when its 1 on 1, you bet on Kaido. dgaf if the foe is Mihawk.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Nikseng (May 14, 2021)

There's no need to be a maverick; bet on Kaido.


----------



## Mihawk (May 14, 2021)

Nikseng said:


> There's no need to be a maverick; bet on Kaido.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Firo (May 14, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Mihawk is Zoro’s goal. So do you think, Kaido would be able to low diff or even mid diff EOS Zoro?


Mihawk has no top tier feats.


----------



## Nikseng (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 14, 2021)

Firo said:


> Mihawk has no top tier feats.


Do you think Kaido is going to be able to stomp EOS Zoro? Yes or no?


----------



## Firo (May 14, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Do you think Kaido is going to be able to stomp EOS Zoro? Yes or no?


Don’t care.  Mihawk has no top tier feats.


----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 14, 2021)

Firo said:


> Don’t care.  Mihawk has no top tier feats.


You know who didn’t have Top Tier feats until relatively recently? Kaido. You know who doesn’t have Top Tier fears right now? Dragon and Xebec. Anyone that thinks that the strongest Swordsman in the world (meaning better than Shanks) is getting stomped by anyone in the verse is delusional.


----------



## Firo (May 14, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> You know who didn’t have Top Tier feats until relatively recently? Kaido. You know who doesn’t have Top Tier fears right now? Dragon and Xebec. Anyone that thinks that the strongest Swordsman in the world (meaning better than Shanks) is getting stomped by anyone in the verse is delusional.


Still don’t care. Stop going off topic Btw. Mihawk couldn’t body Vista and Akainu no sold his attacks. Mihawk ain’t looking too good chief.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 14, 2021)

Firo said:


> Still don’t care. Stop going off topic Btw. Mihawk couldn’t body Vista and Akainu no sold his attacks. Mihawk ain’t looking too good chief.


Do you have evidence that Mihawk was going all out? And no. It’s not off topic at all. If 10 years ago someone said that Akainu or Whitebeard shit on Kaido, because he doesn’t have Top Tier feats... they’d get push back and rightfully so. Portrayal and hype matters. Mihawk is the Strongest Swordsman in the world, Shanks’ rival, respected by everyone for his power and the end goal of the deuteragonist and first mate of the future Pirate King. Thinking Kaido can beat Mihawk is one thing. Thinking that he’d stomp him is another entirely. Mihawk would at least give Kaido a high diff fight and probably an extreme diff one that could go either way.


----------



## Perrin (May 14, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Do you have evidence that Mihawk was going all out? And no. It’s not off topic at all. If 10 years ago someone said that Akainu or Whitebeard shit on Kaido, because he doesn’t have Top Tier feats... they’d get push back and rightfully so. Portrayal and hype matters. Mihawk is the Strongest Swordsman in the world, Shanks’ rival, respected by everyone for his power and the end goal of the deuteragonist and first mate of the future Pirate King. Thinking Kaido can beat Mihawk is one thing. Thinking that he’d stomp him is another entirely. Mihawk would at least give Kaido a high diff fight and probably an extreme diff one that could go either way.


You know you’re right, you don’t need to either convince him or get him to admit you’re right. Be like Shanks and let him pour beer on you bro.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Firo (May 14, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Do you have evidence that Mihawk was going all out? And no. It’s not off topic at all. If 10 years ago someone said that Akainu or Whitebeard shit on Kaido, because he doesn’t have Top Tier feats... they’d get push back and rightfully so. Portrayal and hype matters. Mihawk is the Strongest Swordsman in the world, Shanks’ rival, respected by everyone for his power and the end goal of the deuteragonist and first mate of the future Pirate King. Thinking Kaido can beat Mihawk is one thing. Thinking that he’d stomp him is another entirely. Mihawk would at least give Kaido a high diff fight and probably an extreme diff one that could go either way.


Mihawk also says he “wouldn’t hold back” on Luffy and couldn’t tag him so he’s also slow.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tsukuyomi (May 14, 2021)

Firo said:


> Mihawk also says he “wouldn’t hold back” on Luffy and couldn’t tag him so he’s also slow.


He was  joking when he said that.
Hopefully he proves you wrong when he appears again


----------



## Lee-Sensei (May 14, 2021)

Firo said:


> Mihawk also says he “wouldn’t hold back” on Luffy and couldn’t tag him so he’s also slow.


I guess you're right. EOS Zoro won’t be able to stomp Pre-TS Luffy.


----------



## Firo (May 14, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I guess you're right. EOS Zoro won’t be able to stomp Pre-TS Luffy.


Still moving goal posts? Typical.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Fujitora (Sep 2, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 2, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I guess you're right. EOS Zoro won’t be able to stomp Pre-TS Luffy.



Moving the goal post


----------



## trance (Sep 2, 2021)

kaido after a tough fight


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Sep 2, 2021)

Freechoice said:


> Moving the goal post


Nope. I’m just putting things in perspective.


----------



## Draghensalk (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaido after a non tough fight


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 2, 2021)

hawks apprentice was able to scare both kaidou and big mom.

hawks apprentice was able to cut kaidou.

Hawk is many times stronger then his apprentice no question.

Kaidou was stopped by shanks, a past rival of Hawk eyes, who haw lost interest in.

Who kaidou places above himself is shanks

Shanks is weaker then Mihawk.

Ryuuma > Oden, Oden gave kaidou PTSD when it comes to blades with out a black blade.

Hawk and Ryuuma share the same feat of having black blades.

Kaidou takes a L

Stop acting like Hawk isnt that guy.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Perrin (Sep 2, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> hawks apprentice was able to scare both kaidou and big mom.
> 
> hawks apprentice was able to cut kaidou.
> 
> ...


Who the hell is hawkins’ apprentice? He sounds legit!


----------



## Firo (Sep 2, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Who the hell is hawkins’ apprentice? He sounds legit!


The dude that the server spilled spaghetti on is top tier.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Perrin (Sep 2, 2021)

Firo said:


> The dude that the server spilled spaghetti on is top tier.


Maybe it was an okama recipe and it made him OP

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fujitora (Sep 2, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Who kaidou places above himself is shanks


?


----------



## KBD (Sep 2, 2021)

Hmm so this is a 1v1, yes?

I wonder who should win

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Draghensalk (Sep 2, 2021)

If it's 1vs1 always bet on Mihawk the Yonko


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 2, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> ?



Shanks stopped kaidou long before kaido needed to reveal his top 5.

Mihawk smokes both Oden and Shanks.


Draghensalk said:


> If it's 1vs1 always bet on Mihawk the Yonko



Nah Mihawk is living legend status already son.

understand the levels to this shit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fujitora (Sep 2, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Shanks stopped kaidou long before kaido needed to reveal his top 5.
> 
> .


How does Kaido saying these 5 can fight him = Placing Shanks above him?


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 2, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> How does Kaido saying these 5 can fight him = Placing Shanks above him?



Shanks already stopped kaidou. 

shanks is placed in the same line up of pirates who can body kaidou, from the lil fish himself.

 Im pretty sure Xebec wouldn't struggle against his cabbin boy. 

Newagte > all silver medalist aka Kaidou who is equal to big mom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fujitora (Sep 2, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Shanks already stopped kaidou.
> 
> shanks is placed in the same line up of pirates *who can body kaidou, from the lil fish* himself.





OniKaido said:


> How does Kaido saying these 5 can fight him = Placing Shanks above him?


Let’s try this again, I’m sure you can do it.


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 2, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> Let’s try this again, I’m sure you can do it.



Try a third time.



Oda Report said:


> *Shanks already stopped kaidou.*
> 
> shanks is placed in the same line up of pirates who can body kaidou, from the lil fish himself.
> 
> ...



Extra credit points:  Kaidou couldn't beat Oden, Oden is on that list.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Maruo (Sep 2, 2021)

The "Shanks defeated Kaido" argument has been debunked from the start. Shanks did not have any wounds when he came to Marineford. They did not fight. People need to stop using this as an argument.

Furthermore, with the latest Vivre card, we know that it was just Kaido and King who were facing Shanks's entire crew. There's no way Kaido could have come out on top in that scenario, even if he was noticeably stronger than Shanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fujitora (Sep 2, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Try a third time.
> 
> 
> 
> Extra credit points:  Kaidou couldn't beat Oden, Oden is on that list.


Kaido beat Oden though, Kaido also didnt use Hybrid against Oden. Oden “beat” Dragon Form Kaido:

The wording in the manga says “fight me” not “beat me”, i dont know what is hard to understand here.

And its pretty obvious he is using Xebec/Roger/WB that people that csn fight his prime self, not his 20 years ago one and certainly not the God Valley one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Yonko RedHair Shanks (Sep 2, 2021)

Kaido one bagua swing

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 2, 2021)

Maruo said:


> The "Shanks defeated Kaido" argument has been debunked from the start. Shanks did not have any wounds when he came to Marineford. They did not fight. People need to stop using this as an argument.



This is far worse then moving goal post, you just tired to suicide bomb em.


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 2, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> Kaido beat Oden though, Kaido also didnt use Hybrid against Oden. Oden “beat” Dragon Form Kaido:



Yeah using his son against oden while oden used enma against kaidou...



OniKaido said:


> The wording in the manga says “fight me” not “beat me”, i dont know what is hard to understand here.



Shanks already clashed with the beast pirates and stopped em from getting to Newgate, thats in the story. Kaidous words dont trump that story event. 



OniKaido said:


> And its pretty obvious he is using Xebec/Roger/WB that people that csn fight his prime self, not his 20 years ago one and certainly not the God Valley one.



Incorrect. 

Smoking on a Yonkou pack.


----------



## Fujitora (Sep 2, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> Yeah using his son against oden while oden used enma against kaidou...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stopping someone from going somewhere doesnt mesn you beat them, or do you think its the same thing?

For someone named Oda Report you sure like to deny what he says and just go with whatever you feel is correct.


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 2, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> Stopping someone from going somewhere doesnt mesn you beat them, or do you think its the same thing?



With how kaidou's character is and how the Yonkou fight among each other. Shanks didn't talk him out of it. Shanks even clash with Newgate for being disrespectful.



OniKaido said:


> For someone named Oda Report you sure like to deny what he says and just go with whatever you feel is correct.



Says the guy acting like shanks didn't stop kaidou from getting to Newgate, that happened in the story.

The same shanks is in kaidous list.

Mihawk stomps kaidou.


----------



## Fujitora (Sep 2, 2021)

Oda Report said:


> With how kaidou's character is and how the Yonkou fight among each other. Shanks didn't talk him out of it. Shanks even clash with Newgate for being disrespectful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We dont know the context of that , you say he beat him and Kaido places Shanks above him: 2 things that never happened in the story.

They clashed but they didnt fight till one was beat, i mean Shanks and crew had no battle damage.

Mihawk is a living thing and a pirate therefore < Kaido.

Pretty simple innit?


----------



## Oda Report (Sep 2, 2021)

OniKaido said:


> We dont know the context of that , you say he beat him and Kaido places Shanks above him: 2 things that never happened in the story.



"Stopped em" is what I said.

Then Kaidou places shanks in his list.

All story events.

Smalll skirmish, kaidou was stopped by shanks, whom was just clashing with Newgate.
yonkou clash all the time. The detail you miss is that kaidou didn't get to his goal because of shanks.
Just like MHQ and the war was stopped because of Shanks, they didn't get there goal.

Take the character types into considerations before your feels when reading this simple story.

Shanks pulls up either you throwing hands or you anit pressing go on shit.



OniKaido said:


> They clashed but they didnt fight till one was beat, i mean Shanks and crew had no battle damage.



Yeah my words.


OniKaido said:


> Mihawk is a living thing and a pirate therefore < Kaido.
> 
> Pretty simple innit?



No because Mihawks apprentice Zoro (who is far weaker then the WSS atm) was able to make the strongest character (in your opinion) soil his dragon butt huggers along with his Big Sis.

Mihawk is a living legend.


----------

